# ingrown toenails



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well, it looks like I have inherited my father's toe nails and they are beginning to turn inwards and can be painful at times. I know that the best thing to do is to cut the toe nail straight across, and I've been doing that. I even buy wide toe shoes so my toes don't crowd together, but the nails are still turning. SO do any of you have any ointments, lotions or oils that you put on the nail to keep them from turning inward?
Thank you for any suggestions, I really don't want to go to the Dr. and have them cut:grit:


----------



## mosepijo (Oct 21, 2008)

My Husband and son fought these for years. They finally went to the doctor and just had the nail removed. No more problems and they can wear the correct size boots now. We never did find anything to help except soaking in epsom salts helped a little. But they always came back. And he even cut the nails properly.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Thanks mosepijo, i was hoping for a less painful method but dosen't look like there is going to be one. Mine act up occasionally so I have some time, yet.


----------



## Pink_Carnation (Apr 21, 2006)

You might be able to help when they act up by cutting a V shape in them. Sometimes they can chemically kill part of the toenail so that it won't grow so wide also.


----------



## steff bugielski (Nov 10, 2003)

The foot doc told me to wedge a wisp of cotton, from a cotton ball, between the nail and toe at the corner. This keeps the nail from jabbing into the skin untill they grow up above the toe line. Then cut stright across.
Simple enough to try. Worked for me.


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

That V shaped cut works. Back when I was a teen I was a week away from an appointment to have my big toenails killed back, heard about using the V cut, tried it, and haven't had problems since.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

I have tried the V-cut before and was afraid that it was making the toe nail worse, maybe what I have isn't what is called an ingrown toe nail. The nail has begun to curl in toward the middle of the toe, it doesn't lay flat anymore. And it seems when I have cut the V in it it curls in more.
I'm trying tea tree ointment on both my big toes and see it that helps.
Willing to give most anything a try


----------



## Terri (May 10, 2002)

What helped me was to go mostly barefoot for a couple of years.


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

Well Terri, that's the best answer of all!
I wear flip flops most of the time when I'm in the house, I would think that would help, but...


----------



## Wisconsin Ann (Feb 27, 2007)

I had horribly nasty ingrown toenails a few years ago. To the point where they started cutting the toe and I had a lovely infection going on. 

The podiatrist guy ended up cutting the nail down to the quick along the edges...ewwwwwy...yea gods that was painful.

Anyway...now when I see the nail starting to curl again, I can relate it to either a particular pair of shoes (either too small, or too short). OR that I haven't been soaking my feet in a bath....One thing that really helps me is to soak my feet once a week. Either a bath, or just a foot bath. Epsom salts for some reason makes it even nicer  Softens the toenail and let's it hmm..uncurl, I guess is the way to put it. Also...I have to keep the nails short enough so that they don't hit the end of my shoes...the toe needs to be longer than the nail, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Jennifer L. (May 10, 2002)

Go to the podiatrist and have them taken care of. It's not really that big of a deal and once it's done it's _done_. I had one toe done when I was in my late teens and then had the other big toe done ten years ago. Don't live with the infection and pain if you don't have to. 

Jennifer


----------



## jane2256 (Feb 7, 2006)

The procedure sounds incredibly painful and I'm hoping to avoid or put it off as long as possible. Will be trying all of the suggestions and if my toes aren't better in a couple of years I might have to get it done


----------



## beakerello (Jan 23, 2009)

I had one in the 7th grade, went to the podiatrist several times to no avail. My mom eventually took me to an actual surgeon, and that was the fix I needed and that was over 20 years ago. So, if I or someone under my care has them, we are skipping the podiatrist and going straight to the surgeon.

Jason


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

Jennifer L. said:


> Go to the podiatrist and have them taken care of. It's not really that big of a deal and once it's done it's _done_. I had one toe done when I was in my late teens and then had the other big toe done ten years ago. Don't live with the infection and pain if you don't have to.
> 
> Jennifer


Not everyone has your luck.

I've had one toe DONE twice now (by 2 different podiatrists) and it's still very troublesome.


----------

